# Birth certificate for australian citizenship



## yadavtap (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Have applied for australian citizenship and have received intetview/test date of 19th dec. I do not have a birth certificate and have no hopes of getting one from india. Can someone please advise if birth certificate is mandatory. Also if i do not have one what alternate docs can i provide (if any)
date of application: 23rd Apr 2017
date of acknowledgement: 27th Apr 2017
date for test : 19th dec ( which i will need to reschedule as i am overseas)

hoping someone in forum wull be able to help or would have gone through the same.

TIA


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

yadavtap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have applied for australian citizenship and have received intetview/test date of 19th dec. I do not have a birth certificate and have no hopes of getting one from india. Can someone please advise if birth certificate is mandatory. Also if i do not have one what alternate docs can i provide (if any)
> date of application: 23rd Apr 2017
> ...


your 10th certificate should suffice per my understanding. it is an acceptable document at ACS / Vetassess or anywhere else for that matter. hence it should not suddenly become redundant for your interview purposes. 

All the best for the interview.


----------



## yadavtap (Nov 28, 2017)

whynotaustralia said:


> your 10th certificate should suffice per my understanding. it is an acceptable document at ACS / Vetassess or anywhere else for that matter. hence it should not suddenly become redundant for your interview purposes.
> 
> All the best for the interview.


Thanks. I am not too sure if it is a required document for citizenship interview. For PR purpose i also used my 10th pass certificate and it was all good. However, for citizenship they have specifically asked for birth certificate hence the query.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Just because something is acceptable for ACS etc. does not mean that DIBP will accept it for citizenship purposes. You need to contact DIBP to see what your options are.

This may be of interest (I don't know if it will be accepted, you need to contact DIBP): India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Issue of Birth Certificate - Basis Indian Passport


----------



## TonyMelbourne (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi, How did you go with your citizenship application without birth certificate? I am also in same situation now.

regards
Tony


----------



## VizaPiza (Apr 24, 2017)

yadavtap said:


> Thanks. I am not too sure if it is a required document for citizenship interview. For PR purpose i also used my 10th pass certificate and it was all good. However, for citizenship they have specifically asked for birth certificate hence the query.


Hi

Did you have any luck? Did they accept any document other than Birth Certificate?

Please let me know as I am also facing the same problem.

Cheers


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Same Boat...!!*

Hey mate... I am on the same boat... I do not have a birth certificate.. Can you please advise on what the alternative is.. that will be really helpful...


----------



## Nitesh78 (Aug 20, 2018)

How did you guys went with birth certificate requirement.

Now i am too on this boat. Please suggest your expereinces on this.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

ozbound12 said:


> Just because something is acceptable for ACS etc. does not mean that DIBP will accept it for citizenship purposes. You need to contact DIBP to see what your options are.
> 
> This may be of interest (I don't know if it will be accepted, you need to contact DIBP): India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Issue of Birth Certificate - Basis Indian Passport


Thanks for the info. Does any one had experiences obtaining the Birth certificate from VFS and using it for applying Citizenship. Thanks


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

I too have applied for the citizenship but currently used the passport as the Identity document. I have done an online submission. But before the Interview am planning to have the Birth Certificate produced from India. As mentioned by @ozbound12 do anyone have experiences of using the Birth Certificate document issued by the VFS. THANKS


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

yadavtap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have applied for australian citizenship and have received intetview/test date of 19th dec. I do not have a birth certificate and have no hopes of getting one from india. Can someone please advise if birth certificate is mandatory. Also if i do not have one what alternate docs can i provide (if any)
> date of application: 23rd Apr 2017
> ...



Please keep us posted on how did you manage without the Birth Certificate obtained from INDIA


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

SriRaks said:


> I too have applied for the citizenship but currently used the passport as the Identity document. I have done an online submission. But before the Interview am planning to have the Birth Certificate produced from India. As mentioned by @ozbound12 do anyone have experiences of using the Birth Certificate document issued by the VFS. THANKS


I am also planning to apply for birth certificate from VFS, would that work for the application? Someone on the other thread told me that birth certificate from Indian embassy is not valid, not sure though.
Also, submitting passport as Identity document as of now and keep the birth certificate ready before interview, i am thinking of doing the same. Do you think that would delay the application?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

All other applicants on this thread, could you please let us know what did you submit as Evidence of birth? Or how did you manage to get the birth certificate?
Any direction would be great, Thanks in advance


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

HI Everyone,


For the benefit of all members herewith sharing my experience. Yesterday i attended the Citizenship Interview and the Test. I had provided my passport as my Identity and not provided Birth Certificate anywhere in my citizenship application. During my interview they just asked the documents whatever i provided during my application. In my case it was passport, austrlalian license and medicare. I did not declare my birth certificate and neither did they ask for it.

Waiting for the Citizenship Pledge. Will keep updated if i get any queries meanwhile. Fingers Crossed.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SriRaks said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> 
> For the benefit of all members herewith sharing my experience. Yesterday i attended the Citizenship Interview and the Test. I had provided my passport as my Identity and not provided Birth Certificate anywhere in my citizenship application. During my interview they just asked the documents whatever i provided during my application. In my case it was passport, austrlalian license and medicare. I did not declare my birth certificate and neither did they ask for it.
> ...


Please do post when you get approved
It will be a big load off my head as my parents don’t have their birth certificate 

Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

SriRaks said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is great ! I have got mine through VFS and checked with DIBP over phone - birth certificate issued by Consulate General of India, Sydney is a valid document proof, this is specific for individuals born before 26th Jan 1989 in India as birth certificate was not mandatory before this as per INDIAN laws for passport etc.

Additional support document will be class 10th certificate and INDIAN driving license.

Hope it helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Himadri said:


> This is great ! I have got mine through VFS and checked with DIBP over phone - birth certificate issued by Consulate General of India, Sydney is a valid document proof, this is specific for individuals born before 26th Jan 1989 in India as birth certificate was not mandatory before this as per INDIAN laws for passport etc.
> 
> Additional support document will be class 10th certificate and INDIAN driving license.
> 
> ...


The certificate issued by the consulate in Sydney, has written in it that it is issued based on the passport only
So basically you are just submitting the passport again only 

I have discussed this with many people and none have said that the consulate birth certificate has value

Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

NB said:


> The certificate issued by the consulate in Sydney, has written in it that it is issued based on the passport only
> 
> So basically you are just submitting the passport again only
> 
> ...




Well, DIBP does not thinks so, I leave it for others to decide for them selves. One can call the helpline and find out.

I do not want to think much more in this now as I have received firm answers from the authorities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

SriRaks said:


> I did not declare my birth certificate and neither did they ask for it.




Did you provide a copy/scan of it during the PR application or during any previous visa ?

This may or may not explain the reason you were never asked for it. As with all the inconsistencies displayed by Home Affairs on all sort of processes and procedures, I would be cautious in taking your experience as a guide. This may well be an anomaly and you were lucky.


----------



## Vikkydoshi (May 30, 2019)

I did it this week and the officer just looked at my passport, School Leaving Certificate and my Australian Driving license. She just compared the date of birth between my passport and School leaving certificate. That's all what she wanted from me. No any other document. I had carried bunch of documents like my Australian bank account statement, Australian home electricity bill, Telephone bill etc. But none of them was required. By the way, i passed the computerized test and i was told to wait for 3 to 6 months for the citizenship pledge ceremony.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Well, DIBP does not thinks so, I leave it for others to decide for them selves. One can call the helpline and find out.
> 
> I do not want to think much more in this now as I have received firm answers from the authorities.
> 
> ...


Are you done with your citizenship test?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

I rang Home Affairs/Citizenship line today and after 38 mins of wait time I was finally connected to an agent. I explained my situation to her that I don't have original hard copy of the birth certificate and I am also unable to obtain one from India and asked her what my options are. She advised that a birth certificate issued by the Consulate of the country of birth is a valid document and I should be able to obtain one from Consulate General of India as long as I have a valid passport. If in special circumstances, an applicant fails to provide a birth certificate from Consulate then she recommended writing a cover letter to case office when submitting citizenship application. If the case officer is satisfied then they would waive off birth certificate requirement all together. Alternatively, on test date I think Secondary School Memo/Certificate will come in very handy and can be used as an equivalent document for Birth Certificate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> I rang Home Affairs/Citizenship line today and after 38 mins of wait time I was finally connected to an agent. I explained my situation to her that I don't have original hard copy of the birth certificate and I am also unable to obtain one from India and asked her what my options are. She advised that a birth certificate issued by the Consulate of the country of birth is a valid document and I should be able to obtain one from Consulate General of India as long as I have a valid passport. If in special circumstances, an applicant fails to provide a birth certificate from Consulate then she recommended writing a cover letter to case office when submitting citizenship application. If the case officer is satisfied then they would waive off birth certificate requirement all together. Alternatively, on test date I think Secondary School Memo/Certificate will come in very handy and can be used as an equivalent document for Birth Certificate.


The agents sitting in the helpline have no practical knowledge of the fine points of each country
The certificate issued by the consulate general of india has the words written on it that is issued based on your passport, and not on the records of the municipal corporation where you were born 

I am not sure if all countries follow this practice 

It is the case officer who will decide what is acceptable and what is not

If you are convinced that the certificate will work for you, good

Cheers


----------



## ashwanikumar2804 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello,
I have my birth certificate generated from mcdonline.gov.in but it is not having my name- because this certificate is a system generated one based on the record updated earlier as part of manual entry done in CRR. 
My query is: Birth certificate issued by Municipal Corporation of Delhi without my name- is this good enough? It does have my parents name, DOB, place of birth, registration number, date of registration.
All other documents original i have. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanikumar2804 said:


> Hello,
> I have my birth certificate generated from mcdonline.gov.in but it is not having my name- because this certificate is a system generated one based on the record updated earlier as part of manual entry done in CRR.
> My query is: Birth certificate issued by Municipal Corporation of Delhi without my name- is this good enough? It does have my parents name, DOB, place of birth, registration number, date of registration.
> All other documents original i have.
> Thanks in advance!


Birth certificate without your name is useless

You can get away with your class X marksheets if it has your date of birth and your parents name on it 

Cheers


----------



## Duruvys (Oct 28, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> I rang Home Affairs/Citizenship line today and after 38 mins of wait time I was finally connected to an agent. I explained my situation to her that I don't have original hard copy of the birth certificate and I am also unable to obtain one from India and asked her what my options are. She advised that a birth certificate issued by the Consulate of the country of birth is a valid document and I should be able to obtain one from Consulate General of India as long as I have a valid passport. If in special circumstances, an applicant fails to provide a birth certificate from Consulate then she recommended writing a cover letter to case office when submitting citizenship application. If the case officer is satisfied then they would waive off birth certificate requirement all together. Alternatively, on test date I think Secondary School Memo/Certificate will come in very handy and can be used as an equivalent document for Birth Certificate.


Hi 

how did you go with Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate.. 

I understand you already checked with home affairs'/ citizenship line. but what happens on test date- do people interviewing accept Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Duruvys said:


> Hi
> 
> how did you go with Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate..
> 
> I understand you already checked with home affairs'/ citizenship line. but what happens on test date- do people interviewing accept Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate..


For me it worked fine. I also had my 10th certificate which they did not even see. I just gave the Birth Certificate that I got it from the Consulate and it did the job.


----------



## samratisking (Aug 2, 2011)

SriRaks said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> 
> For the benefit of all members herewith sharing my experience. Yesterday i attended the Citizenship Interview and the Test. I had provided my passport as my Identity and not provided Birth Certificate anywhere in my citizenship application. During my interview they just asked the documents whatever i provided during my application. In my case it was passport, austrlalian license and medicare. I did not declare my birth certificate and neither did they ask for it.
> ...


Hi SriRaks,

Thanks for sharing your experience. How did you proceed with your Citizenship?

Best Regards,
Sam


----------



## samratisking (Aug 2, 2011)

mustafa01 said:


> For me it worked fine. I also had my 10th certificate which they did not even see. I just gave the Birth Certificate that I got it from the Consulate and it did the job.


Hi Mustafa01,

Thanks for sharing your experience. How many days did it take to get the Birth Certificate from India consulate?


Best Regards,
Sam


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

samratisking said:


> Hi Mustafa01,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. How many days did it take to get the Birth Certificate from India consulate?
> 
> ...


I think it took me like 3 weeks to get that from consulate.


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Birth Certificate from indian Consulate is NOT USEFUL

They want a document with your name and your father name - AADHAAR or 10th Mark Certificate.


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

manojnrock said:


> Birth Certificate from indian Consulate is NOT USEFUL
> 
> They want a document with your name and your father name - AADHAAR or 10th Mark Certificate.


This is in my case.. for each one it maybe different.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Birth Certificate from indian Consulate is NOT USEFUL
> 
> They want a document with your name and your father name - AADHAAR or 10th Mark Certificate.


Hi Bud, hope your are well and Sorry mate - just for the forum information and for knowledge sharing- did they reject your birth certificate provided by Indian consulate? What was your experience? Pleas share.

I am not sure why there so much issue on Indian birth certificates- have seen few long channels and would like to be enlightened so that this can be settled.

Cheers 
H


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Himadri said:


> Hi Bud, hope your are well and Sorry mate - just for the forum information and for knowledge sharing- did they reject your birth certificate provided by Indian consulate? What was your experience? Pleas share.
> 
> I am not sure why there so much issue on Indian birth certificates- have seen few long channels and would like to be enlightened so that this can be settled.
> 
> ...



They didn't accept the birth certificate from the consulate.. but they were fine with my Aadhaar card.. as i told already above, they want a document with our name and father name..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Hi Bud, hope your are well and Sorry mate - just for the forum information and for knowledge sharing- did they reject your birth certificate provided by Indian consulate? What was your experience? Pleas share.
> 
> I am not sure why there so much issue on Indian birth certificates- have seen few long channels and would like to be enlightened so that this can be settled.
> 
> ...


It’s a scam and unfortunately some applicants fall for it
The certificate says that it is issued on the basis of the passport and not the original municipal birth records
So it can be helpful only for those where in the case officer is blind and cannot read the date and place of birth in the passport 
Cheers


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s a scam and unfortunately some applicants fall for it
> The certificate says that it is issued on the basis of the passport and not the original municipal birth records
> So it can be helpful only for those where in the case officer is blind and cannot read the date and place of birth in the passport
> Cheers


What does a birth certifcate issued by VFS/Indian Consulate in Australia look like? Does it have Father's name, mother's name and our place of birth included along with our name and date of birth?

My case is a further complicated as, I don't have an Indian birth cetificate (born in 1980s).
And my 10th Marksheet/SchoolCertificate has initials of my name Example: P.K Sharma

Considering this, I am more inclined towards getting it from Indian Consulate. What do you guys suggest? 10th marksheet with intials *or* a birth certificate from Indian Consulate?


----------

